# Vintage MTB Photos



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

It's taken a bit of time, but I've scanned a bunch of my old mountain bike photos, mostly Kodachrome slides from the late 80's and early 90's and put them on my website.










There's NORBA racing at Big Bear from 1990 and 1991 as well as photos from our local rides in Southern California. Here's the link to the photos. Don't worry, I'm not selling anything.
I still have a lot of video from the "good old days" to go through as well, digitizing, editing and optimizing the vids for the internet will take a little time...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I absolutely love it! thanks for taking the time and effort. Would you mind if people put up some of your photos here? It's great to see it all over here. Can't wait for the videos!


----------



## hegstad1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Greats pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm in heaven right now. Thank you for these!


----------



## sheepdogreno (Dec 21, 2012)

great pics! thank for sharing!


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Yep, those are great shots. Full-on time machine. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

norba racer 31.


----------



## poconomtbiker (Feb 1, 2012)

Real cool to see how the sport/lifstyle we love all began,thanks..


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

hairstream said:


> norba racer 31.


=Tomac?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

> norba racer 31


Tomac? Maybe, Raleigh kit and bike with Tioga sticker on it, Manitou fork. I'll check it out. I don't have the start list for the 1991 race so it's tough to be sure. #31 would be a low racer plate for Tomac at this time in NORBA history.

Oh, and thanks for the comments. These were pretty much glory days of MTB racing. My friends and I raced our respective age groups, my buddy got a medal in the downhill. Rubbing elbows with all these great bike riders was very cool.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ronbo613 said:


> Tomac? Maybe, Raleigh kit and bike with Tioga sticker on it, Manitou fork. I'll check it out. I don't have the start list for the 1991 race so it's tough to be sure. #31 would be a low racer plate for Tomac at this time in NORBA history.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the comments. These were pretty much glory days of MTB racing. My friends and I raced our respective age groups, my buddy got a medal in the downhill. Rubbing elbows with all these great bike riders was very cool.


Thanks for sharing these. So cool. Ritchey rider in 1990 is Clark Natwick. Ritchey riders in 1991 are Tim Rutherford in front of 3 (or 4?) time world champ Henrik Djernis.

#31 on the Raleigh is Joey Erwin and #29 on the Manitou is Travis Brown.

More: Pretty sure #126 is Carey Marcinkovich and #73 is my old teammate... and I'm drawing a blank... Earl something. He was from the East Coast and I didn't see him often. Forum member IF52 knows him IIRC...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thanks for sharing these. So cool. Ritchey rider in 1990 is Clark Natwick. Ritchey riders in 1991 are Tim Rutherford in front of 3 (or 4?) time world champ Henrik Djernis.
> 
> #31 on the Raleigh is Joey Erwin and #29 on the Manitou is Travis Brown.
> 
> More: Pretty sure #126 is Carey Marcinkovich and #73 is my old teammate... and I'm drawing a blank... Earl something. He was from the East Coast and I didn't see him often. Forum member IF52 knows him IIRC...


Yeti in picture #2 for the Sagebrush Safari has the ultra-rare carbon-legged Accutrax fork. Ameybrook will like that pic.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yeti in picture #2 for the Sagebrush Safari has the ultra-rare carbon-legged Accutrax fork. Ameybrook will like that pic.


For sure. I like the self quote though.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> For sure. I like the self quote though.


I was so excited... and I thought I hit "edit". 

Feel free to clean up/conjoin the two posts if desired.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I was so excited... and I thought I hit "edit".


yeah, great set of photos!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yeti in picture #2 for the Sagebrush Safari has the ultra-rare carbon-legged Accutrax fork. Ameybrook will like that pic.


Saw that. But wait, after one exploded in the testing machine, "none" ever made it out on the trail?



And to echo everyone else, these are truly awesome and made my day yesterday.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

In a word ...

Wicked!!!

Let me add my sincere appreciation for all of these great photos!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

I fully agree with your statement regarding the glory days of MTB racing. I don't know what the race scene is like now, but back then it was friendly even if very intense, competition with the emphasis on friendly.

Great stuff and thanks again! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Thanks for sharing these. So cool. Ritchey rider in 1990 is Clark Natwick. Ritchey riders in 1991 are Tim Rutherford in front of 3 (or 4?) time world champ Henrik Djernis.
> 
> #31 on the Raleigh is Joey Erwin and #29 on the Manitou is Travis Brown.
> 
> More: Pretty sure #126 is Carey Marcinkovich and #73 is my old teammate... and I'm drawing a blank... Earl something. He was from the East Coast and I didn't see him often. Forum member IF52 knows him IIRC...


Earl Walker Jr from Altanta? Nishiki, Fat Chance, IF


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks like Tinker's "General" might be a Diamond Back Arrival in the 1990 photo. Can any Diamond Back Arrival owners confirm that that's what frame he's riding? I heard at one point he used a Yeti frame but General contended that it was too obvious it was a Yeti...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

banks said:


> Earl Walker Jr from Altanta? Nishiki, Fat Chance, IF


That's it! Nice guy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Saw that. But wait, after one exploded in the testing machine, "none" ever made it out on the trail?
> 
> 
> 
> And to echo everyone else, these are truly awesome and made my day yesterday.


Perhaps Mr Noble was the "testing machine". :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Looks like Tinker's "General" might be a Diamond Back Arrival in the 1990 photo. Can any Diamond Back Arrival owners confirm that that's what frame he's riding? I heard at one point he used a Yeti frame but General contended that it was too obvious it was a Yeti...


Looks like a Yeti fork FWIW


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's it! Nice guy.


Well since he's gettin' old, that is still suspect. He works with me at Absolute Bikes, heads up Absolute Bikes Adventures and runs gofastgofar.com all here in Salida and yes Barb has not killed him, yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## vogtlandstreicher (Jul 16, 2011)

great pics:thumbsup: reminds me of my beginnings MTB


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

banks said:


> Well since he's gettin' old, that is still suspect. He works with me at Absolute Bikes, heads up Absolute Bikes Adventures and runs gofastgofar.com all here in Salida and yes Barb has not killed him, yet. :thumbsup:


haha. Small world. Has the southern accent faded yet?? PM sent your way.

Ron, more pics please!!

I recognize that one of Tomac on the road. Was that in a magazine? Is that a local race?


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Fillet-brazed said:


> haha. Small world. Has the southern accent faded yet?? PM sent your way.
> 
> Ron, more pics please!!
> 
> I recognize that one of Tomac on the road. Was that in a magazine? Is that a local race?


Thanks for helping ID the riders in the photos. I'll update the webpage today.
The photo of Tomac was from the Willow Creek Road Race in San Diego County on March 20, 1988. Not too many spectators, kind of out in the boonies. The photo may have been in a magazine, I can't recall. I think I did post it here in the John Tomac thread. I think he was getting in shape to head over to Europe and ride for 7-11.
I'm working my way through boxes of old photos, don't know what I'll find. Back in those days, I was primarily a surf photographer and involved with mountain biking and snowboarding, sports were in the very beginning of becoming the popular sports we know today. Remember, back in those days, to shoot 36 color photos on Kodachrome cost about $15, not cheap when you aren't getting paid. That's why there are black and white photos; ran out of Kodachrome and shot in black and white which I could develop free at the local community college. I wrote an article for VeloNews with photos for the Sagebrush Safari and some of the mountain bike racing photos were in NORBA News, the newspaper you got as a NORBA member.
I worked with Mike Casinelli handing out free samples for Powerbar, so we went to a lot of events. We gave boxes of bars to the athletes we knew, we got to know quite a few of them! Terry Martin, who was in charge of the SoCal region for Powerbar, was quite an athlete himself, was in tune with these "new" sports like mountain biking and triathlon, sent us to small events that would soon become large events and helped Powerbar become the biggest player in the energy bar market.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just went back through these photos and it was fully awesome. Worth a thread bump!


----------



## ProRoad (Aug 17, 2016)

Super great to see these shots. I'm hoping you have some of me from the 1990 Big Bear National. My first year Pro and my Klein was stolen at the race! Doh! Luckily I rode the backup bike which is possibly shown in your Pic of Don Myrah in the Campy pit. #memories!

Pic attached is 1990 Campy ad taken before the Lemurian Shasta Classic, LtoR, Me, Lance Lollar, Don Myrah (yes, brief YETI career)

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Great thread to revive and great first post Brian!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Awesome, love that Campy ad.

The good old days of narrow bars. And still, we cut them down. Hell, if the brake cable barrels weren't touching, you still had spare width!

Ads and pics like these are the reason I keep old magazines.

Grumps


----------



## ProRoad (Aug 17, 2016)

This was in Velonews all year, which is where I cut mine out. We cut those bars down an inch on either side as an automatic. And no suspension on those bikes I didn't have Rockshox till 91 on my Raleigh.


----------

